
Krugman Battles the Austerians - saeranv
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-krugman-battles-austerians/
======
andrewclunn
"Market Boom!" Guile's theme goes with everything, but especially this
article.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd2tIudSyR8

------
dmfdmf
Used to be the statists/Keynesians like Krugman just ignored the Austrians.
This is progress.

